# Getting Into Competition?



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I think a hoyt vantage elite or pro elite or ultra elite! some target arrows and target set up and your good to go!


----------



## bullfiddle (Jul 9, 2007)

Woolecox said:


> I have been bow hunting for abut 30 years now. If I were to get into some 3D archery competition, how would I get started?
> 
> What sort of bow/equipment is preferred for 3D shooting? What do you think about a Matthews Conquest Apex or Apex 7 for this event?


It depends on what *"YOU"* are comfortable shooting not what anyone else recommends. Mathews makes a great bow but so do alot of other companies. My suggestion would to be to find a local archery club that is having shoots and attend a few before jumping into buying new equipment. There are also limitations on equipment at shoots and depending on what class and which organization you intend to shoot in will limit your equipment somewhat.

Good luck to you and have fun, but find a local club and learn the ropes, then make a educated decision on which direction you wish to take...:darkbeer:


----------



## Woolecox (May 23, 2009)

bullfiddle said:


> It depends on what *"YOU"* are comfortable shooting not what anyone else recommends. Mathews makes a great bow but so do alot of other companies. My suggestion would to be to find a local archery club that is having shoots and attend a few before jumping into buying new equipment. There are also limitations on equipment at shoots and depending on what class and which organization you intend to shoot in will limit your equipment somewhat.
> 
> Good luck to you and have fun, but find a local club and learn the ropes, then make a educated decision on which direction you wish to take...:darkbeer:


Good advice. I plan on doing just that. I just don't have much of a clue when it come to target equipment. Thanks!


----------

